# Honey in soap..benefits? quantities?



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I see many making soap and adding things to it. Sometimes I wonder if there truly is any benefit to it or is it just a that's natural so it must be good thing? 
If adding honey to soap how much and when would you add it and of course what's the benefit if any? Does it retain it's properties after being added to the chemical process of soapmaking?


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Honey, or any other high-sugar ingredient will boost lather. The downside is that these ingredients can also cause overheating.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Honey is also a natural humectant (drawing moisture to it).

I never use more than 1 tablespoon per pound of oil used in the recipe, thin the honey with a bit of water and add to soap batch at the beginning of trace


----------

